# Buying an Extended Warranty for our BMW...dealer or internet?



## theasiansource (Jul 18, 2003)

HI! OUr car has 40000 miles on it now, and i am contemplating buying an extended warranty for our car. Has anyone purchased one from a dealer? from the internet? i.e Warranty Direct, 1SourceAutoWarranty, warrantybynet? What is the advantages disadvantages?

THanks!


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

I purchasd my from the dealer but it had to be 5 years old or newer and 40,000 miles or less, got 0 deductable 5 years and 75,000.


----------



## theasiansource (Jul 18, 2003)

gr8330 said:


> I purchasd my from the dealer but it had to be 5 years old or newer and 40,000 miles or less, got 0 deductable 5 years and 75,000.


Hi, how much did it cost? we are just under 40k miles


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

theasiansource said:


> Hi, how much did it cost? we are just under 40k miles


 $2600. It is the same coverage as the original BMW warrenty execpt for pads and rotors.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

gr8330 said:


> I purchasd my from the dealer but it had to be 5 years old or newer and 40,000 miles or less, got 0 deductable 5 years and 75,000.


Let me edit...thats 5 more years and 75,000 more miles


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I'd like to know what warranty company offers "the same coverage as the original BMW warranty except for pads and rotors." First off, "pads" aren't covered under the BMW warranty, and rotors aren't usually covered either. Moreover, every extended warranty I've ever seen routinely excludes virtually all emissions controls, anything having to do with the clutch (even non-wearing items), and trim and cosmetic parts, etc.

If you've got something that matches the original factory warranty, please let me know.

Robert A



gr8330 said:


> $2600. It is the same coverage as the original BMW warrenty execpt for pads and rotors.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

I guess I was a little over zelious when stating my coverage, thanks Robert A for keeping me in line. It does come very close to mimicking the original warrenty. My BMW dealer replaced my pads and rotors at 33,000 miles at no cost. If they wern't replaced under warrenty than they sure were nice people. 
Heritage is the company and the person that sold it to me said it is sold by the "United Auto Group" of dealers.


----------



## facedoc (Aug 11, 2003)

*defaulting extended warranties*

there is a huge problem with extended warranties right now. many, many of the companies are really subsidiaries of just one big one. the independent parent or grandparent company is going belly up or threatening to. look it up by google to check if you are being offered one from this group.


----------



## theasiansource (Jul 18, 2003)

yes, do NOT buy a warranty from warranty gold. They are going belly up. I did a search on bbb's website..and it even shows the company is really bad. I almost bought a warranty at 1sourcewarranty.....but they also have a lot of complaints on bbb. i ended up going with warrantybynet.com. I got the extended warranty for 5yr/100000 miles for $1978. That comes w/ free roadside assistance also!


----------

